# Sat 19th/Sunday 20th July 2014 - 40th Anniversary Lambeth Country Show at Brockwell Park



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

The 40th Anniversary Lambeth Country Show is now confirmed to take place on Saturday 19 and Sunday 20 July in Brockwell Park, so I thought it might be an ideas to get the thread started early.

I'm going to see if it's possible to sell the Brixton Buzz beer at the show as it could be a great opportunity to raise much needed funds - if anyone can help out with that, please drop me a line.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/index.htm


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2014)

The show organisers would be bang out of order if they don't allow a  Brixton Buzz beer outlet, maybe you could do a country show special brew


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Want to perform at this year's show? Lambeth are inviting entertainers to get involved!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...-involved-with-the-lambeth-country-show-2014/

https://twitter.com/LBLEvents/statuses/430373679608762368


----------



## Callie (Feb 4, 2014)

Oooh how exciting, I can make sure I am not working that weekend this time


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so looking forward to spring and summer.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm so looking forward to spring and summer.


All to often by February I start feeling I might not make it...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> All to often by February I start feeling I might not make it...



Of course you will. The daffodils of hope will be here soon.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Of course you will. The daffodils of hope will be here soon.



Provided they're not trampled down by the wellies of despair.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Of course you will. The daffodils of hope will be here soon.


Bloody teasers, those daffs. Poking their heads up and "Ooo - it's a bit chilly. Maybe we'll hang back a few more days."


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 4, 2014)

Love The Country Show....looking forward to it


----------



## editor (May 19, 2014)

A bit of news: Disco diva Jocelyn Brown has been confirmed as this year’s headline act at the Lambeth Country Show


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Closer......


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2014)

<does little excited toddler dance>


----------



## shygirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Really looking forward to this one, as haven't been to one for a couple of years.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't think I've been to a Lambeth Country Show since some time in the late 70s

There used to be a vintage buses event attached to the whole thing - from memory, it had to be called off due to waterlogging some time around 1980 and it never happened again.

Assuming non Lambeth residents are allowed in, and I'm not working weekends very often now, I might just get to this year's


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2014)

editor said:


> A bit of news: Disco diva Jocelyn Brown has been confirmed as this year’s headline act at the Lambeth Country Show


Ooo! fantabulousa! Last saw Jocelyn Brown at London Lesbian and Gay Pride, Kennington Park in late 80s.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Any news on Aswad?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 5, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Assuming non Lambeth residents are allowed in, and I'm not working weekends very often now, I might just get to this year's


Non-Lambeth residents are more than welcome, but you may be asked to wear a bell around your neck & as you walk around a local resident may be appointed to walk ahead of you waving a red flag & shouting "Unclean! Unclean!"


----------



## Winot (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any news on Aswad?



He was re-elected President with 87% of the vote.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Non-Lambeth residents are more than welcome, but you may be asked to wear a bell around your neck & as you walk around a local resident may be appointed to walk ahead of you waving a red flag & shouting "Unclean! Unclean!"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Any news on Aswad?



There may be news


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Aswad confirmed!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

LOLORAMA


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Heh


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

*starts book on whether they'll actually turn up*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

Bring on the Summer


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2014)

All thanks to some sterling work by Badgers, that petition and flyering work he did. Good lad.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2014)

I think we'll be there (without bells)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2014)

I had 36 pints of Chucklehead in the house at the weekend.

But I've drunk them all. 

That is all.


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2014)

36 pints in 4 days isn't bad going!


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

There's a fancy dress theme this year!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...-40th-lambeth-country-show-in-brockwell-park/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a fancy dress theme this year!
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...-40th-lambeth-country-show-in-brockwell-park/



I thought the theme was a bit odd. Basically any clothes from the last 40 years


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I thought the theme was a bit odd. Basically any clothes from the last 40 years


Which for many people equates to: come as you are.


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

Too wide to be any use.

Fancy dress is rubbish anyway, especially themed fancy dress. I predict I will see a couple of people dressed like hippies and maybe a couple in lycra representing the 80s.

I doubt we'll see this-
http://www.joke.co.uk/80s-fancy-dress/rolf-harris-three-legged-man-costume~68721/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Too wide to be any use.
> 
> Fancy dress is rubbish anyway, especially themed fancy dress. I predict I will see a couple of people dressed like hippies and maybe a couple in lycra representing the 80s.
> 
> ...


 
Rolf Harris fancy dress? I think you might be right there.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going away that weekend!


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going away that weekend!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.


Will you have a licence?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.



only if you sell me beer in 275ml bottles (Becks will do) for no less than £4. and give me the exclusive opportunity to buy some of the furniture contained within the tent


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.


Only if I get an exclusive tent flap entrance.


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, you lot are a demanding clientele. But I'll see that all your demands are met. Oh, appropriate headwear will be required to gain entry, by the way.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2014)

What will the vibe be like? hopefully funky and chilled


----------



## buscador (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.



If you can guarantee decent toilet facilities, you might be on to something.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> What will the vibe be like? hopefully funky and chilled


 
i was hoping for something exciting yet laid-back, with a favela theme to make me feel like i'm at the world cup.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

So no fancy dress plans?


----------



## magneze (Jun 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was hoping for something exciting yet laid-back, with a favela theme to make me feel like i'm at the world cup.


You forgot "vibrant".


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> Wow, you lot are a demanding clientele. But I'll see that all your demands are met. Oh, appropriate headwear will be required to gain entry, by the way.


Please ensure you have plenty of these 







(I think this particular example may have been lifted from a chain of curry houses.)


----------



## trashpony (Jun 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an exclusive members-only tent at the Show. £50 grants exclusive access to a safe and clean drinking environment throughout the two days. Let me know if you would like to apply for membership.


Are hats de rigeur?


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2014)

Most definitely


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was hoping for something exciting yet laid-back, with a favela theme to make me feel like i'm at the world cup.


I too am hoping for a Country Show that is 'ideal for football'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2014)

Is the world cup still on in a month?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is the world cup still on in a month?



No, finishes on the 13th of July


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2014)

Phew!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2014)

editor said:


> A bit of news: Disco diva Jocelyn Brown has been confirmed as this year’s headline act at the Lambeth Country Show


 i feel like shes always there


----------



## Onket (Jun 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is the world cup still on in a month?


It's always the World Cup in our hearts.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm disappointed with the music line up so far.


----------



## magneze (Jun 17, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I'm disappointed with the music line up so far.


No Dreadzone?


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, the Wikipedia entry for the Country Show sure could do with some expanding & grammar correction...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambeth_Country_Show


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2014)

"quite well known bands"

damned with faint praise


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> "quite well known bands"
> 
> damned with faint praise



 Aswad


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> "quite well known bands"
> 
> damned with faint praise


"with faint praise" should have been one of the damned's albums


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 17, 2014)

*applause*

very good.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2014)

nobody liked my jocelyn brown joke


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought Max Romeo was fantastic last year. Gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I'm not getting a few of the in house jokes on the thread but years where both Horace Andy and Johnny Clarke were on the line up and Max Romeo last year are not comparable to what's on offer this year imo anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

There are jokes about Aswad being late cos they once did just that and the council wouldn't let them play


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

We tried really hard to get the Brixton Buzz beer sold at the Country Show - with all the profits going back to local community groups you might have thought that the Council would have welcomed the offer, but it seems that it's impossible to get a look in as the bars are run by an effective monopoly (with Chucklehead being the exception - and they came close to being priced out last year).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 18, 2014)

Its beyond me why anyone would use the bars anyway when you are free to bring as much of and as big a variety of your own booze anyway. £4 per pint vs £1 a can, no brainer.

I wonder when the time will come when the council decide to take lots of money from a bar company such a Peppermint, fence it all off and search everyone for booze at the gate, then force us all to pay £4.30 for a flat pint of Tuborg


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its beyond me why anyone would use the bars anyway when you are free to bring as much of and as big a variety of your own booze anyway. £4 per pint vs £1 a can, no brainer.


Except you cant get Chucklehead anywhere else!


jimbarkanoodle said:


> I wonder when the time will come when the council decide to take lots of money from a bar company such a Peppermint, fence it all off and search everyone for booze at the gate, then force us all to pay £4.30 for a flat pint of Tuborg


It is currently run by a fairly large "local" franchise.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah fair enough if there is some kind of bespoke ale going around that wouldn't cut the mustard out of a bottle or be available from 'Free off license' on Water Lane.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> yeah fair enough if there is some kind of bespoke ale going around that wouldn't cut the mustard out of a bottle or be available from 'Free off license' on Water Lane.


We wanted to sell the Brixton Buzz beer there because (a) we thought it would be a great way to raise money for local good causes and (b) it's lovely beer that you can't get many places. Oh well.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> We wanted to sell the Brixton Buzz beer there because (a) we thought it would be a great way to raise money for local good causes and (b) it's lovely beer that you can't get many places. Oh well.


Have you tried the company who got the rights to sell?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Have you tried the company who got the rights to sell?


We tried everything - including getting someone in with a lot of experience of putting on bars at big events - but we pretty much hit a brick wall.


----------



## Onket (Jun 18, 2014)

Take that massive bucket on wheels thingy you've got, fill with ice and sell them anyway on the sly.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> We tried everything - including getting someone in with a lot of experience of putting on bars at big events - but we pretty much hit a brick wall.


I mean asking the company who won the the rights if they would consider stocking BB? Or did you mean that you have already tried that?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i feel like shes always there


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


>


thanks for laughing SL


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I think I'm not getting a few of the in house jokes on the thread but years where both Horace Andy and Johnny Clarke were on the line up and Max Romeo last year are not comparable to what's on offer this year imo anyway.


I agree and Aswad aint all that when it comes to reggae.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> Take that massive bucket on wheels thingy you've got, fill with ice and sell them anyway on the sly.


Are you suggesting  blatant disregard of the licensing rules?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Are you suggesting  blatant disregard of the licensing rules?



Its a good earner if you dont get caught, Me and a mate made a packet last summer in Battersea park and Clapham common with a wheelie bin full of cold drinks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I agree and Aswad aint all that when it comes to reggae.


For every Warrior Change, there's ten Don't Turn Arounds


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> thanks for laughing SL


I got it straight away too!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its a good earner if you dont get caught, Me and a mate made a packet last summer in Battersea park and Clapham common with a wheelie bin full of cold drinks.



Any HMRC on here?


----------



## Onket (Jun 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Are you suggesting  blatant disregard of the licensing rules?





SarfLondoner said:


> Its a good earner if you dont get caught, Me and a mate made a packet last summer in Battersea park and Clapham common with a wheelie bin full of cold drinks.



I think the problem would be getting them into the park. I spose they could set up just around the corner to catch people before they go in.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Any HMRC on here?


 all down the pub hopefully.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think the problem would be getting them into the park. I spose they could set up just around the corner to catch people before they go in.


Yes, Brockwell isn't the best place to do it as we found out 2 summers ago


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I mean asking the company who won the the rights if they would consider stocking BB? Or did you mean that you have already tried that?


Yes.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its a good earner if you dont get caught, Me and a mate made a packet last summer in Battersea park and Clapham common with a wheelie bin full of cold drinks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I agree and Aswad aint all that when it comes to reggae.



They're are to Reggae what Status Quo are to Rock'n'Roll.


----------



## ringo (Jun 20, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They're are to Reggae what Status Quo are to Rock'n'Roll.



They've done loads of great stuff, backed a few Jamaican legends on some serious sound system killers, knocked out the odd incognito classic and then managed some crossover hits to make some cash too. That's about 6000 times better than most reggae bands managed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> They've done loads of great stuff, backed a few Jamaican legends on some serious sound system killers, knocked out the odd incognito classic and then managed some crossover hits to make some cash too. That's about 6000 times better than most reggae bands managed.



You havin' a go at UB40!?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

Aswad - their early stuff was good. The 'Live and Direct' album recorded at Notting Hill Carnival in about 1982 is a great live album, loads of classics on there. Their creative and political peak perhaps.










Then lots of mainstream stuff. Though they did reinvent themselves a bit more recently with some hard electronic dub, which was alright - can't remember the name of the album tho. People will always remember them for 'Don't Turn Around' - which I imagine pisses them off no end.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2014)

I shall revisit early Aswad later this evening...


----------



## nagapie (Jun 22, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I shall revisit early Aswad later this evening...



I actually don't know any early Aswad. Please report back if they are worthy successors to Horace Andy, Johnny Clarke and Max Romeo. Somehow I doubt it and as I now have two children to palm off while I go dance to reggae, I may just give them a skip.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2014)

They are not


----------



## ringo (Jun 23, 2014)

Aswad vocals:

Natural Progression:



African Children:



Finger Gun Style


----------



## ringo (Jun 23, 2014)

Aswad Dub

As Human Cargo - Natural Progression



Warrior Charge


----------



## ringo (Jun 23, 2014)

Aswad backing Jamaican vocalists

With Dennis Brown - Promised Land



With Johnny Osbourne - Bite The Hand That Feed You 



With Johnny Osbourne - 13 Dead And Nothing Said	  (About the New Cross Fire)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 23, 2014)

Can't wait - I think that's a brilliant line up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2014)

Only two acts confirmed though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 23, 2014)

two hacks confirmed


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2014)

This, for the first time I can remember, is after the end of term.   In fact it's the day after.   

The day after I leave my hellish job.   Oh dear.  I might be struggling a bit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2014)

i have to do inset days on the monday and tuesday after


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to do inset days on the monday and tuesday after


boo - we've done ours as four half-day twilight sessions.


----------



## technical (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't believe I've made the monumental cock up of booking to go on holiday on the weekend of the country show


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

More line up details here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...-for-the-2014-lambeth-country-show-announced/


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm keen to get more coverage of this year's event given that it's the 40th birthday - does anyone fancy taking photos and videos while they're there so we can stick the best of them on B Buzz?


----------



## ringo (Jul 1, 2014)

Rest of the reggae line up looks solid, they all put on a good show, if slightly lacking a headliner of Max Romeo or Bob Andy's calibre. Not bad fer free though!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Do hope that the food is better this year. 
Perhaps it was just me last year but I did a fair walk round looking for something and found nothing I wanted.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Do hope that the food is better this year.
> Perhaps it was just me last year but I did a fair walk round looking for something and found nothing I wanted.


If only they'd let more local traders get involved....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> If only they'd let more local traders get involved....



Yeah


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yeah


Or even giving a local brewer donating all profits to local good causes a space rather than handing the entire bars concession over to a profit led franchise with loose connections to the area.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Do hope that the food is better this year.
> Perhaps it was just me last year but I did a fair walk round looking for something and found nothing I wanted.



Really? Shit! I better buy something to take then coz you're not food fussy iirc.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> Really? Shit! I better buy something to take then coz you're not food fussy iirc.





I think I ended up getting dirty fried chicken on the stagger home 

Maybe it was just me but I remember having saved a tenner (was pretty skint then) for a 'show meal' and looked all over for something decent. In the end I was considering just getting a burger to soak up the beer but they were overpriced and poor quality. Both myself and another regular thought the jerk offerings were pretty blah looking.

Hopefully Brixton Village can lay on some sort of pop-up food place? Perhaps called Brixton Nosh Hamlet or something


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 8, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> Really? Shit! I better buy something to take then coz you're not food fussy iirc.


You should make the most of the fine English cuisine on sale, while you still can. If the divorce goes through in September it could be a long time before you get to taste anything that's not deep fried....


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 8, 2014)

oh, ha ha


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> If only they'd let more local traders get involved....


did they exclude more last year and install a load of bland corporate slop wagons? 
i remember having the cheapest and most delicious Guyanese and Eritrean food from locals the year before, but couldn't find them last year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I found the same last year too... was looking forward to getting something really nice as a treat but I think I ended up waiting till I got home too.  There's usually the tofu/veggie burger stall (I know - but it's heaven to me).. I can't remember if they were there last year or not - I usually look forward to that.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 8, 2014)

Umana Yana (the fantastic Guyanese roti shop) was in one of the tents last year iirc, albeit the shops not too far away on the Croxted Road corner. They're excellent for veggie fillings too fwiw


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2014)

tarannau said:


> Umana Yana (the fantastic Guyanese roti shop) was in one of the tents last year iirc, albeit the shops not too far away on the Croxted Road corner. They're excellent for veggie fillings too fwiw



of course now I want a roti.. right now...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 10, 2014)

So I got the flower show regulations in the post as a previous entrant. I'm not planning to enter the knitting competition this year but thought I might possibly do a vegetable figure. HOWEVER the category is REALLY disappointing this year as it's just "a vegetable sea creature" for both the adults' and kids' categories. 

We are not going to be seeing an aubergine Charles Saatchi strangling a cabbage Nigella Lawson again.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 13, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> So I got the flower show regulations in the post as a previous entrant. I'm not planning to enter the knitting competition this year but thought I might possibly do a vegetable figure. HOWEVER the category is REALLY disappointing this year as it's just "a vegetable sea creature" for both the adults' and kids' categories.
> 
> We are not going to be seeing an aubergine Charles Saatchi strangling a cabbage Nigella Lawson again.


Clearly a separate gazebo is now needed for the Vegetable Animal Artist  _*'Salon des Refusés'*_


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 14, 2014)

I read the following in the FAQs for the country show:

_"You are welcome to bring food in to the show. However, there will be an abundance of caterers offering a huge array of food from all over the world.
Soft drinks are allowed, but alcohol is strictly prohibited. There will be seven bars across site offering craft beer, ale, wine, cider, cocktails and more!"
_
I assume this is nonsense, as last year this was not the case and they are hardly going to search everyone for booze going in to the park?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2014)

Who is going to read the FAQ?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 14, 2014)

yes, not sure how they will enforce the strict prohibition of alcohol. they must do it in the hope people don't bother turning up with their own and get rinsed at the bars when they cant be bothered to walk to the shop when they realise no one is stopping you bringing in booze.

Not sure its cool to write that on the website though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2014)

What if you're going to the park for a picnic and not to the show? It's a silly rule.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 14, 2014)

Has that always been the rule? Good luck to them in trying to make that one work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 14, 2014)

Even if they are serious about this, booze can easily be passed over the fence or through the railings at the Herne Hill side.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2014)

Portaloos have arrived. Hundreds of 'em.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Portaloos have arrived. Hundreds of 'em.



What colour are they?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2014)

Green with a white roof.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Green with a white roof.


Good good


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 14, 2014)

What's the forecast looking like, anyone?

Too lazy to look.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 14, 2014)

There's going to be weather outside, from the ground upwards


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 14, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Has that always been the rule? Good luck to them in trying to make that one work.



Banning smoking in Lambeth parks is the next possibility.

Yeah, right.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> What's the forecast looking like, anyone?
> 
> Too lazy to look.



Not too clever...


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2014)

It was the sane last Saturday though and it turned out baking until about 7 when the storm came. 

G+T and cake I think


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes. Ignore the forecast. Expected three days of thunderstorms for our camping trip this last weekend. But was dry.


----------



## han (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2014)

han said:


> I'm really looking forward to this


Me too. Tonic is in the fridge chilling already


----------



## han (Jul 15, 2014)

Ooh, that's just made me think. I'm gonna buy a bag of ice to take for the cyder


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll be coming to this for the first time in at least 15 years. Has it changed much?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 16, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I'll be coming to this for the first time in at least 15 years. Has it changed much?



Not really. There has been a few attempts over recent years to make the Country Show a little more corporate, but they haven't really taken hold. A number of slick Council stalls seemed to dominate over the village society type stalls a few years ago but they were empty. Last year there was a push on bucket shaking to help 'sustain' the Show, but it wasn't exactly V Festival.

Given the comparison with how other festivals such as Glasto are almost completely unrecognisable to 15 years ago, the Country Show has done remarkably well to keep an identity. The crowds are getting bigger, but that's part of the attraction, right? You want Brockwell Park to have an atmosphere over the weekend and not be half empty.

I seriously think that Chuklehead is the glue that holds all of this together.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> The crowds are getting bigger, but that's part of the attraction, right? You want Brockwell Park to have an atmosphere over the weekend and not be half empty.
> 
> I seriously think that Chuklehead is the glue that holds all of this together.


I've got some pictures taken last summer of this side of Brockwell Park (the slope up to the housing estates on Tulse Hill) during the country show.  The country show may have been busier than ever, but the park over this side was almost empty.    The event should be enjoyed, but not at the expense of people who need to be able to use the park for what they usually do there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Ignore the forecast. Expected three days of thunderstorms for our camping trip this last weekend. But was dry.



we always camp at the same time it seems!  We did get a little wet though on the Friday night.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we always camp at the same time it seems!  We did get a little wet though on the Friday night.



Excellent - kids love it and it's cheap.

I recommend Wowo - Wapsbourne Manor - especially now I have found the short cut to the pub


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Ooo! fantabulousa! Last saw Jocelyn Brown at London Lesbian and Gay Pride, Kennington Park in late 80s.



Oh, I went to one of those at Kennington Park in the 80s.  The only thing I remember about it is it pissed down and I had gel in my hair which went in my eyes


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2014)

We had sports day on the roof playground of my primary school one year as Pride had mudded up Kennington Park. It was also the first sports day they tried some bizarro inter-class and year team mash up. I don't know if that's related.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I went to one of those at Kennington Park in the 80s.  The only thing I remember about it is it pissed down and I had gel in my hair which went in my eyes



1986 -We all got soaked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> We had sports day on the roof playground of my primary school one year as Pride had mudded up Kennington Park. It was also the first sports day they tried some bizarro inter-class and year team mash up. I don't know if that's related.


Was that Henry Fawcett?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Was that Henry Fawcett?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2014)

I volunteered there briefly!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> So I got the flower show regulations in the post as a previous entrant. I'm not planning to enter the knitting competition this year but thought I might possibly do a vegetable figure. HOWEVER the category is REALLY disappointing this year as it's just "a vegetable sea creature" for both the adults' and kids' categories.
> 
> We are not going to be seeing an aubergine Charles Saatchi strangling a cabbage Nigella Lawson again.



Herne Hill Stitch and Bitchers are all knitting furiously!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> 1986 -We all got soaked.



ah yeah, that's the year.  I took my b/f to it.  Was a bit of an eye opener for a country boy like him


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I volunteered there briefly!


Oooh! I bet none of my teachers are still there. Mrs Thomas? She was great.
I was a librarian in year 6.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2014)

Went past Brockwell park  - I see the funfair has arrived, marquees are going up and poraloos are lined up ready. I'm getting quite excited!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Swimming in the lido today everytime I looked up parkways to take a breath I could see the top of the main stage.  Quite exciting.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Excellent - kids love it and it's cheap.
> 
> I recommend Wowo - Wapsbourne Manor - especially now I have found the short cut to the pub


We hate that pub now - it's EXTORTIONATE


----------



## boohoo (Jul 16, 2014)

wtfftw said:


>


My sister went to Henry fawcett...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Excellent - kids love it and it's cheap.
> 
> I recommend Wowo - Wapsbourne Manor - especially now I have found the short cut to the pub





trashpony said:


> We hate that pub now - it's EXTORTIONATE



ditto - as you know.  Soooo many bad experiences there (I should have learned sooner) - but you've seen my rage.   Lovely walk to get there though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> My sister went to Henry fawcett...


It used to be quite good.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ditto - as you know.  Soooo many bad experiences there (I should have learned sooner) - but you've seen my rage.   Lovely walk to get there though.



Didn't notice the beer was costly - they had three excellent real ales. Is the food a rip-off?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Didn't notice the beer was costly - they had three excellent real ales. Is the food a rip-off?



Appalling service and rip off food for kids in particular.  A lot of us on here have been there a lot over the last 5-6 years in groups and on our own, and it's gradually got shitter and shitter


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Didn't notice the beer was costly - they had three excellent real ales. Is the food a rip-off?



 if you get there too late and it's a nice weekend and busy you end up in some ridiculous queuing system with no guarantees of ever being fed (and by too late I mean later than about 1pm) - this has happened to us after waiting some hours on at least one occasion.  It makes for a really unpleasant atmosphere - queuing for ages at the bar to be put into another queue for food with loads of disgruntled punters.  He just won't pay for the extra staff it seems.


I've also stayed at one of the the landlord's campsite (next to the pub - you walk through it from Wowo) which is lovely but also a rip-off.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems to be a common problem..http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...ywards_Heath_West_Sussex_England.html#REVIEWS


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyway - no such problems at The Lambeth Country Show!!  (until they run out of Chucklehead)...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> if you get there too late and it's a nice weekend and busy you end up in some ridiculous queuing system with no guarantees of ever being fed (and by too late I mean later than about 1pm) - this has happened to us after waiting some hours on at least one occasion.  It makes for a really unpleasant atmosphere - queuing for ages at the bar to be put into another queue for food with loads of disgruntled punters.  He just won't pay for the extra staff it seems.
> 
> 
> I've also stayed at one of the the landlord's campsite (next to the pub - you walk through it from Wowo) which is lovely but also a rip-off.


Ooh I can almost hear your rant


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ooh I can almost hear your rant


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm coming


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Appalling service and rip off food for kids in particular.  A lot of us on here have been there a lot over the last 5-6 years in groups and on our own, and it's gradually got shitter and shitter



Yes, service has always been slow but I try to avoid eating out when camping, for various reasons.

Not least because this is more fun (not me pictured):


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2014)

yeah yeah fancy - but doesn't beat our baked potatoes...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah yeah fancy - but doesn't beat our baked potatoes...



The baked potatoes of ALL THE HOURS


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2014)

Cider i up everyone, hope to see some of you this weekend 

Come and visit me and other urbanites at the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust stall, where we will indoctrinate you into the love of Dulwich Hamlet FC and regale you with witty banter and possibly ill-thought out songs. Also hopefully a penalty shoot-out game for kids & adults, and maybe some tickets to games. We should be on the left hand side inside the main gates closest to Herne Hill station. 

Scutta poptyping editor Scrooge pompeydunc Balbi


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Anyway - no such problems at The Lambeth Country Show!!  (until they run out of Chucklehead)...


Which is why I'll be buying a few pints on the first day, as early as I can.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Which is why I'll be buying a few pints on the first day, as early as I can.


Yep, me too - that's my main mission each time 

You can actually order it online (a pleasure I need to keep in check) but it's nice to have it on your doorstep.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> <snip>You can actually order it online (a pleasure I need to keep in check) but it's nice to have it on your doorstep.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep, me too - that's my main mission each time
> 
> You can actually order it online (a pleasure I need to keep in check) but it's nice to have it on your doorstep.



Is Chucklehead not like holiday booze - it only works there, at the time?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is Chucklehead not like holiday booze - it only works there, at the time?


The minimum order on the website is 5 litres (tricky to fit in the fridge here), but you can buy it by the pint, 2pt or 4pt bottle at the stall.


----------



## han (Jul 16, 2014)

It seems that there is going to be a picnic THIS Sunday at 2.45 pm   under the trees by the picnic tables, by Brockwell Hall! 

Be there!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is Chucklehead not like holiday booze - it only works there, at the time?


i'm a bit mad keen on cider (the proper stuff) and Chucklehead is pretty good in terms of quality (and price) so a box is a wicked novelty, any time of the year. I recently got a 20 litre box which basically took up the whole fridge, ms hatter wasn't happy, but essentially we had chucklehead on draft so she soon came round to the idea


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

If anyone's keen to keep on partying, there's an after party at the Albert from 9-2pm on Saturday, and I'm also DJing at the Effra Social after party on the Sunday. Both are free


----------



## nagapie (Jul 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is Chucklehead not like holiday booze - it only works there, at the time?



Yes.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> there's an after party at the Albert from 9-2pm on Saturday



That's a loooong after party!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cider i up everyone, hope to see some of you this weekend
> 
> Come and visit me and other urbanites at the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust stall, where we will indoctrinate you into the love of Dulwich Hamlet FC and regale you with witty banter and possibly ill-thought out songs. Also hopefully a penalty shoot-out game for kids & adults, and maybe some tickets to games. We should be on the left hand side inside the main gates closest to Herne Hill station.
> 
> Scutta poptyping editor Scrooge pompeydunc Balbi



I keep meaning to go to a game.  Will you have the fixture list?  I always find it a faff to find online although I appreciate that this is perhaps solely die to my incompetence.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I keep meaning to go to a game.  Will you have the fixture list?  I always find it a faff to find online although I appreciate that this is perhaps solely die to my incompetence.


There's August so far: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/august-fixtures.325734/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Come and visit me and other urbanites at the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust stall, where we will indoctrinate you into the love of Dulwich Hamlet FC and regale you with witty banter and possibly ill-thought out songs. Also hopefully a penalty shoot-out game for kids & adults, and maybe some tickets to games. We should be on the left hand side inside the main gates closest to Herne Hill station.



Maybe start another Country Show thread in the DH forum?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> There's August so far: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/august-fixtures.325734/



Cheers.  Will try and get down in August - wspecially if this weather holds up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2014)

For anyone who's interested The Delegators are on the Village Green stage at 3pm on Saturday. A great band, well worth seeing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> For anyone who's interested The Delegators are on the Village Green stage at 3pm on Saturday. A great band, well worth seeing...


Is it OK if I send someone else?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> For anyone who's interested The Delegators are on the Village Green stage at 3pm on Saturday. A great band, well worth seeing...


Top band.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 17, 2014)

The sound check for tonights lido screening of Jaws was louder than the Country Show's rehearsal of the steel band.

Different arrangement of marquees down at the new entrance too. Plus a bigger sound desk for the stage and a beer tent opposite the stage up the top of the hill too. 

Can someone point me to a programme?

Smoke and Roll have got a food concession, are tasty - if meaty and from round these parts too.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> <snip> Can someone point me to a programme? <snip>


It might be in tomorrow's SLP.  If not, copies of the Lambeth country show brochure will be sold for £1 each at the event itself.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 17, 2014)

went and had a little look this evening, sat on the hill in front of the camel racing etc pen. Impressed how organised it all is, they were already putting out the recycling bins and all the infrastructure already well and truly in place 2 days before it all kicks off.

there was a jaws screening at the lido?! i thought i could see some kind of big screen/stage over there, gutted i didnt wander down!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 18, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> went and had a little look this evening, sat on the hill in front of the camel racing etc pen. Impressed how organised it all is, they were already putting out the recycling bins and all the infrastructure already well and truly in place 2 days before it all kicks off.
> 
> there was a jaws screening at the lido?! i thought i could see some kind of big screen/stage over there, gutted i didnt wander down!



And so many loos. Weak-bladdered heaven!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I keep meaning to go to a game.  Will you have the fixture list?  I always find it a faff to find online although I appreciate that this is perhaps solely die to my incompetence.


Fixtures just came out today (Thurs) - full list here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/fixtures-results-56196.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing Black Roots. Mum & dad were well into them when I was little - they and some of their mates managed to get them to do a gig in our local park (in the days when you could just get away with those things). I listened to their first album over and over again when I was a kid:



Anyone know what time they're on?

Edit: line up here: http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/line-up/ Black Roots playing Sunday - no times yet though.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's some photos from a decade ago:







I miss the skydivers.






Country Show ten years ago - http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/ten-years-ago-archive-photos-from-the-lambeth-country-show/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2014)

Mafia and Fluxy are playing this weekend - ringo can you recommend anything by them please? They've been around for as long as I can remember and I've got a few of their tunes, but they're all remixes of other people's stuff. Any original material worth checking out? cheers 

(Country Show website is down atm http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk - hopefully they are adding the set times)


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> (Country Show website is down atm http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk - hopefully they are adding the set times)


You mean they're doing an Apple and have to take the entire website offline just to add a few details?  

There's some details (but not the band times) of the line up here:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...-for-the-2014-lambeth-country-show-announced/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

Are Aswad still coming? I don't think I could cope with a second heartbreak


----------



## leanderman (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Are Aswad still coming? I don't think I could cope with a second heartbreak



According to a friend, they are NOTHING without their absent lead singer.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2014)

Lovely all week and now this shit weather


----------



## Manter (Jul 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Lovely all week and now this shit weather


Maybe it'll keep the crowds down a little?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Maybe it'll keep the crowds down a little?


Hope so, bloody people being all crowdy and beating me to the Chucklehead *shakes fists*
Still going today though, kind of hoping for more thunder storms


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 19, 2014)

Silly question - but there's no way of finding out what time Jocelyn Brown is on? If the place advertises shutting at 7, it's probably fair to assume she'll be headlining 6-7ish?

She's pretty much the soundtrack to my funky house/disco musical years, tho have a prior engagement at the other side of London to get back for. If anyone finds out can they post here? Would really appreciate it


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Lovely all week and now this shit weather


It'll be great if they have the Berkley Owls doing their display in a tent again, easier to get close enough with a camera.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Maybe it'll keep the crowds down a little?



It's no good with kids. Usually we stay until the end but there's no way Adam will put up sitting around with our friends if it's raining.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh dear, just looked at the forecast. Doesn't look as if there is likely to be any let up    It's quite nice here too


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Oh dear, just looked at the forecast. Doesn't look as if there is likely to be any let up    It's quite nice here too



It's not raining at the moment although it is very grey and muggy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> It's no good with kids. Usually we stay until the end but there's no way Adam will put up sitting around with our friends if it's raining.


Are you going to be there at around 2-3?


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2014)

We've decided to go tomorrow instead of today. Today will be a staying indoors kind of a day. Tomorrow will be less rainy and will feature the official Urban meetup.



han said:


> It seems that there is going to be a picnic THIS Sunday at 2.45 pm   under the trees by the picnic tables, by Brockwell Hall!
> Be there!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2014)

Stig said:


> We've decided to go tomorrow instead of today. Today will be a staying indoors kind of a day. Tomorrow will be less rainy and will feature the official Urban meetup.



It's not that official tbh   More a tradition.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

What hats are people wearing? 
[emoji133][emoji482][emoji491]


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you going to be there at around 2-3?



I think we'll go from 1 as the weather looks like it might be more decent earlier. Adam is complaining already about the rain

I'm sure I've seen massive Urban meet-ups by the Chucklehead stall every Saturday for years. We go both days anyway.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't bring a hat


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, you have to go both days or you're not proper Urbanz


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I didn't bring a hat


I doubt you'll need one! 
I didn't know you were coming! I hope I bump into you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I didn't bring a hat


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I didn't bring a hat


If you're there on Sunday I can bring you a hat to wear for the day. I have a choice of top hat, felt witches hat, battered brown leather hat or straw flatcap. I'm personally leaning more towards the flat cap.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 19, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mafia and Fluxy are playing this weekend - ringo can you recommend anything by them please? They've been around for as long as I can remember and I've got a few of their tunes, but they're all remixes of other people's stuff. Any original material worth checking out? cheers
> 
> (Country Show website is down atm http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk - hopefully they are adding the set times)



They have recently done 2 reggae heights albums, One with Johnny Clarke and another with Barry Brown,both well worth a listen.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


>


This is the problem with foreigners, they just don't know how to follow our rules....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm hatting up...


----------



## buscador (Jul 19, 2014)

Judging by the state of our hat stand, and the absence of my beloved, there is currently a huge red hat at large in Brockwell Park. There may be no freebies or Chucklehead left by lunchtime.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2014)

buscador said:


> Judging by the state of our hat stand, and the absence of my beloved, there is currently a huge red hat at large in Brockwell Park. There may be no freebies or Chucklehead left by lunchtime.



If she drinks it all I will have words


----------



## buscador (Jul 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> If she drinks it all I will have words



You won't be the only one.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm hatting up...


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2014)

If you survive the Chucklehead onslaught today, come on and join me in the Albert!







I'm DJing the Dogstar from 2am onwards after if you're still in the mood to drink 

Heading for the show now!

*adjust hat to jaunty angle.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2014)

THERE ARE TWO CHUCKLEHEAD TENTS!


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2014)

For those of us stuck at work, a few early images would be appreciated.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 19, 2014)

T & P said:


> For those of us stuck at work, a few early images would be appreciated.


I went there to get some breakfast - this was the scene about an hour ago:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2014)

Wayyyyy to hot for this.  This self confessed misery is staying in doors.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm popping in for a short session now. I should be studying but this event is like South London's Christmas in July. Animals and families and home-made things and festive seasonal booze [emoji41]


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2014)

Change of plan. We're in our local brewery in Tottenham, pleasantly drunk, it hasn't rained yet, why not. Entire length of Victoria line here we come! See you soon.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 19, 2014)

Stig said:


> If you're there on Sunday I can bring you a hat to wear for the day. I have a choice of top hat, felt witches hat, battered brown leather hat or straw flatcap. I'm personally leaning more towards the flat cap.



felt witchy hat sounds good  But it's a bit warm for a hat tbh, I've come back down the road to change to less clothing!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

Got there in time to miss the owls, but caught the dogs and ducks after getting the Chucklehead.  Veg sculptures are okayish, and there were several interesting scarecrows this year.  There are four or five free drinking water taps between the main arena and the path to the clock.

Headed home at about half 2, it was just too hot to stay for long after I'd got the sausages.  Also, as Manter will probably confirm, I'd caught the sun a bit.  BTW the plums on sale really are properly ripe.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> What hats are people wearing? <snip>


I ain't wearing no hat.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2014)

Man this heat. I was just about coping but baby was having none of it. Have retreated home, feet in the paddling pool and heavily iced soft drinks.

Looks to be a little cooler and cloudier tomorrow, so will try again then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2014)

DEAR GOD WHY WON'T IT RAIN?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> DEAR GOD WHY WON'T IT RAIN?


It did (here), for about half an hour, but you missed it.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

5t3IIa See?  Those umbrellas are wet.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> It did (here), for about half an hour, but you missed it.


boiling hot AND rain


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2014)

I had to leave early but because of the heat not the rain! Baby wasn't enjoying it. Earliest I've ever left, the miserable side of being a parent. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## clicker (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> 5t3IIa See?  Those umbrellas are wet.
> View attachment 57862



They are sweating...


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2014)

The MEERKATS!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 19, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mafia and Fluxy are playing this weekend - ringo can you recommend anything by them please? They've been around for as long as I can remember and I've got a few of their tunes, but they're all remixes of other people's stuff. Any original material worth checking out? cheers



Mafia & Fluxy production on Danny Red - Gunshots is my fave 

Hope all having a good one at Lambeth Show  - not going to make it this year (got down to Whitecross Street Festival today instead)


----------



## Manter (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Got there in time to miss the owls, but caught the dogs and ducks after getting the Chucklehead.  Veg sculptures are okayish, and there were several interesting scarecrows this year.  There are four or five free drinking water taps between the main arena and the path to the clock.
> 
> Headed home at about half 2, it was just too hot to stay for long after I'd got the sausages.  Also, as Manter will probably confirm, I'd caught the sun a bit.  BTW the plums on sale really are properly ripe.


I just thought you looked hot!


----------



## Manter (Jul 19, 2014)

editor said:


> The MEERKATS!


I declined the offer to handle a hissing cockroach <<shudder>>


----------



## discobastard (Jul 19, 2014)

Brazas is the official after-show place to eat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2014)

Far too frigging hot over there.  My head is pounding and I feel sick 

Only saw one person (Editor) I recognised


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's all the vegetable sea creature action: 

















More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...a-creatures-at-the-lambeth-country-show-2014/

And here's the meerkats!






More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/meerkats-and-millipedes-at-the-lambeth-country-show/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I declined the offer to handle a hissing cockroach <<shudder>>


I saw a woman with a millipede crawling on her arm... I shuddered.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just thought you looked hot!


That too.  Kind of you to say so, but after a couple of hours to cool down, there's (mild) sunburn too.


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2014)

We came! We saw! We went away again! 

Let's do it all again tomorrow, but without traversing recently bought frying pans and crockery across all of London and back on a whim.


----------



## clicker (Jul 19, 2014)

were they searching bags going in - how did they police the 'don't bring your own alcohol bit?'


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2014)

I am sunburnt.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

clicker said:


> were they searching bags going in - how did they police the 'don't bring your own alcohol bit?'


Not searching any bags if you come in from the Tulse Hill side, so no idea.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I am sunburnt.


Me too, but only where I didn't cover up, and not very badly.  *passes aloe vera and calamine*


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Me too, but only where I didn't cover up, and not very badly.  *passes aloe vera and calamine*


Finally! A use for my aloe vera plant. 

I didn't cover up.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyway. Nice to see those of you that I did.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2014)

clicker said:


> were they searching bags going in - how did they police the 'don't bring your own alcohol bit?'



First I've heard of it


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> <snip> I didn't cover up.


If it's any consolation (probably not), I could quite easily take a neapolitan icecream selfie.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> If it's any consolation (probably not), I could quite easily take a neapolitan icecream selfie.


Made me laugh anyway. Commiserations.


----------



## clicker (Jul 19, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> First I've heard of it


They have put it on their website....did seem a bit hopeful and a poor attempt at trying to up sales inside .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2014)

soooooooo hot... we didn't see much today - did most of our drinking in the shade... hopefully tomorrow we'll see more..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2014)

clicker said:


> They have put it on their website....did seem a bit hopeful and a poor attempt at trying to up sales inside .



ah right, I never bother looking at the website.  Without putting someone on every single entrance, not sure how they planned to do that 

Furthermore, drinking in parks is allowed isn't it, so you could just be a normal resident using your local park like you do every weekend.  Why should you be banned 1 weekend a year just so someone else can make some money


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2014)

We had a lovely time


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

I had a lovely time strolling around a bumped into a few of you. Will probably come back for a second serving on Sunday; there is one print that i am keen on buying and another canvas with a tag of over £1,200 (want to know of it sells) it would look great in any modern home. (yes i took a photo and am stealing the idea to try to replicate. Every artist is a cannibal, every poet is a thief.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2014)

Was fun.



Thanks dynamicbaddog


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

With regards to the toilets, given the nature of the event, never been in such clean ones before and if you went to the right places very small queues; even spare bog roll neatly hanging in the corner.
Polite applause for those in charge of the logistics.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2014)

There were an appropriately large amount from what I could see. No 5 mile queues.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 20, 2014)

editor said:


> The MEERKATS!


Vicious, apparently. Will bite your finger off. The only animals at that stall you weren't' allowed to handle!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 20, 2014)

Cider slept off, preparing for round two.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

Great day yesterday


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

Coming early today as i did not drink enough cider yesterday! Loads of people to see too - far too many to chat to yesterday!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We had a lovely time


Sorry I couldn't play with your boy yesterday! A sore back and a hangover wasn't helping!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry I couldn't play with your boy yesterday! A sore back and a hangover wasn't helping!


Please don't apologise! I think it is a good thing when people occasionally tell him to get off when he launches himself at them (((colacubes and memespring)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

You doing today as well?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2014)

is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2014)

well...I slept well last night 

Good to see Badgers, Leanderman and a few others. No searching or hassling people about alcohol that I could see. Lots of people trying to get donations though (I thought we already paid via our council tax?!)

Now for round two!

Remember to visit the Dulwich Hamlet stall at the top of the main field - newbies should be able to get their hands on some free tickets to games


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Rain and storms forecast


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rain and storms forecast


Not til 7 though. I think it will be a fine day. Intermittent sunshine and lower temperature than yesterday. Perfect.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Not til 7 though. I think it will be a fine day. Intermittent sunshine and lower temperature than yesterday. Perfect.



Well it depends on who you look at, some have possibly storms between now and 1.00pm, but otherwise, looks dryish.  Would have preferred rain as yesterday was unbearable.  Seems cooler today though


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2014)

Picnic at 2:45?  I'll be along about 1-ish


----------



## han (Jul 20, 2014)

See y'all there! I only saw a few urbs yesterday as we decided to drink cider in the shade... Am looking forward to seeing some of you under the trees by brockwell hall at 2.45! X


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lots of people trying to get donations though (I thought we already paid via our council tax?!)



not everyone attending is a Lambeth resident. I have no issue slinging a few quid in the pot for a lovely two days in the park with lots of things to see and do!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 20, 2014)

Heading over there today but might be a bit of a lightweight on the cider front due to being slightly hungover. 

Mostly wearing a Grumpy Cat tshirt.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

The camel racing was fucking shit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The camel racing was fucking shit.



Saw it last year and thought it was shit so didn't waste my time again


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2014)

humpy cunts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2014)

How is the camel racing shit? Do they not take it seriously enough?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> How is the camel racing shit? Do they not take it seriously enough?


It ruined the whole show for me


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> How is the camel racing shit? Do they not take it seriously enough?


The "races" are rigged and too short.

The jousting is excellent though


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 20, 2014)

clicker said:


> were they searching bags going in - how did they police the 'don't bring your own alcohol bit?'


It just says "no glass" on the gate, which is a sensible rule.  No alcohol might've scuppered my plan - go on bike at 11am, buy chucklehead without queuing, return on foot at 3 with chilled chucklehead in a coolbag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

Why do the funny vegetable creatures have a nautical theme this year? I wanted the ususal current affairs references. There was just a loan shark one. 
Why no Jimmy Savoy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The "races" are rigged and too short.
> 
> The jousting is excellent though


Oh, so it's not a field of twenty going hell for leather round the park twice in a death race?  

Jousting  Bet people wear protective gear for that too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2014)

camel jousting could get me excited


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

I want monkeys riding geese races


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 20, 2014)

Me and Miss BoxRoom being serious business and not off our tits on Chucklehead at all.
Was so hot yesterday, would have welcomed the storm that was forecast but some kind of pagan witchcrafty ritual ensured that it was bloody roasting.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nearly there for round two: cooler, drunker, dancier


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do the funny vegetable creatures have a nautical theme this year? I wanted the ususal current affairs references. There was just a loan shark one.
> Why no Jimmy Savoy?



Did you not see The Cabinet?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Jousting  Bet people wear protective gear for that too


The jousting is a fix too, of course. The lances are rigged to splinter in certain battles etc. But it's all theatrical, like Pro Wrestling. Each knight is a character.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> How is the camel racing shit? Do they not take it seriously enough?



Their costumes are shit (not the camels, the riders)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Actually, they make me think they're characters in a panto

Did anyone see the quad bike ambulances?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2014)

On a serious Chucklehead downer today. Dare not go back for day two

Guy in charge of camels reminded me of Boris Johnson's dad


----------



## mango5 (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't see DHFC in the programme. Can anyone give cider-proof directions?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> On a serious Chucklehead downer today. Dare not go back for day two


Columbo is on itv in a sec - guaranteed hangover easer


----------



## han (Jul 20, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Can't see DHFC in the programme. Can anyone give cider-proof directions?


To the right of the Streatham ice hockey stall if you have your back to the main stage. In the corner, far right of the sporty stall area.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2014)

Amazingly, I'm there this year (with a photo group). The camels were a bit shit yes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2014)

right, heading down from se20 in a few minutes


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm giving it a swerve today, but my husband claims to be going over in a bit.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2014)

Had a 30-min scout around. Lots of people. Hot and humid but not quite as horrific as yesterday.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 20, 2014)

Heading down there in a few mins.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Had a 30-min scout around. Lots of people. Hot and humid but not quite as horrific as yesterday.


That's a relief.  Taking a brolly today instead of jacket as it takes up less space in bag and can be used as sunshade as well


----------



## Stig (Jul 20, 2014)

We're on our way.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You doing today as well?


We did but only for a few hours to see the fruit/flowers/animals before the hordes arrived. It was already baking by 11.30 when we watched the sheep shearing


----------



## mango5 (Jul 20, 2014)

Find a substantial collection of urbz under 'the tree' near 'the house' sorta behind a Pimms tent


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Find a substantial collection of urbz under 'the tree' near 'the house' sorta behind a Pimms tent


Sounds like where keithy and I were yesterday. Handy guy rope for tethering stray unicorns.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2014)

Mass dancing by the village green stage a while ago. Chucklehead chiefly to blame by the looks of it


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wish i was there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

How is the weather?


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2014)

Fucking massive storm and bucketloads of rain for the last 10 minutes. Luckily we decided to go home and made it through the door just as it was starting to rain. I can imagine every single tent will be crammed full of people right now, with the rest stampeding out of the park double quick.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2014)

The event is now officially closed, due to the biblical rain.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The event is now officially closed, due to the biblical rain.



How sad


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeez that was wet.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2014)

Aswad denied AGAIN


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2014)

Well after it becoming apparent that no amount of huddling under a tree was going to save us - gaijinbaby the elder and I just walked home in the rain.  Was quite a laugh actually.  It's been an odd sort of LCS for us for one reason or another - but memorable as always.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Jeez that was wet.



Tell me more. That humidity was never going to end well


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2014)

oh and, in what appears to be turning into a tradition, the picnic blanket got abandoned *again* as there were people huddling under it... dunno if A.N.Other urbanite has picked it up again?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

(((Aswad)))


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Tell me more. That humidity was never going to end well



Let's just say it got to the point at which our clothes couldn't get any wetter. And that the wet T shirt look isn't one that suits an overweight 43 year old Dad.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 20, 2014)

i just collected grinder from west dulwich station as he realised he was never getting on a bus, and his clothes were like he'd gone swimming in them...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 20, 2014)

Soaked to the skin here too. Went home and am now feeling cosy after a shower, a change of clothes, tea and toast.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2014)

wow, match abandoned after bibilical rain!

Sheltered under a tree for half an hour but it just wouldn't stop, so went home. Highlight of the walk back was baby hatter (very dry, in his waterproof buggy) taking the piss out of me and ms hatter by laughing his arse off at how wet we were.

Great to see loads of local peeps. Black Roots were ace, loved them, they played some classic old tunes like Juvenile Delinquent and What Them A Do.



Managed to recruit some new Dulwich Hamlet fans due to my Hamlet t-shirt.

Bit gutted event was curtailed and Aswad couldn't play. Still, this will do wonders for my hangover tomorrow...


----------



## Stig (Jul 20, 2014)

We got there, had a wander through the park; we saw Onket! Ace! And then we went in the food tent and got food just as the heavens opened. It was great timing and we barely got our sandals wet. We're now sheltering in Craft with a half before legging it back north.


----------



## rich! (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> DEAR GOD WHY WON'T IT RAIN?


Thanks for that.


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2014)

I can see Norwood Road from my window and there has been a constant exodus of very, very wet people walking south for the last 90 minutes. A damp squib-ish end to a great event.


----------



## moon (Jul 20, 2014)

Shame it got shut down, we decided to stay on the sofa and watch films all day after a excellent AV laser gig at the Barbican last night..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 20, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> DEAR GOD WHY WON'T IT RAIN?



see what you did!  

Glad I went there twice yesterday - and again early today. I was all out of cash and energy long before the rain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

I saw Orang Utan briefly


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 20, 2014)

I went early to hoover up all available freebies on saturday - 2 Lambeth mugs, another shopping bag, lots of biros, packet of bean seeds, lots of plant markers, Coconut water drinks x 6, bear shaped cakes x 5, keg rings x3, few avon sample sachets and a banana. Not a bad haul - did I miss anything?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

Got caught in the rain when queuing for the toilets, a German behind me leant forward with an umbrella and sheltered me and one ahead. You are all ready wet why rush home, take shelter under a tree what is the probability of electricity?
I knew the last thing i wanted to do was buy a print from Keith Gretton, i looked at it yesterday. I bought something from him last year. I got to the marquee and it was packed with rain dodgers who were reluctant to let me in although i was already soaked.
I offered a weak but true opening gambit, i don't seek shelter i'm already soaked, there is something i would like to buy. Just as the heavens opened up, so did the crowd and i was allowed though like the truth cuts though a lie; like a hot knife melts butter.

I didn't buy one by Keith but one by his son Mark. I noted it yesterday and i thought if it is still unsold on Sunday you can make a firmer decision about it.
It was the least worst option in my price bracket, if i can get away with saying that.
I liked the colours and thought i saw something about the Park in it. It was not until i got it home that i realised it is called "Flood Plain".
What can be more apt than that?
When the storm finished i left the tent long after the others and my bag, offered to me as a convienience by the capitialsist system as part of the purchase of an Aloe Vera (non medicinal branch) which i unthinkingly accepted as a socialist, the same way a child would take poison if offered by a trusted adult, burst like the clouds above.

I found comfort in the CND tent. I asked them for plastic, they gave me bin liners to carry my plant and protect my print.

The candle is mine as is the print and the plant, the note book with hand made paper and the Bee Urban soap are presents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I liked the colours and thought i saw something about the Park in it.
> View attachment 57961



I was going to say sharks swimming


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

I bought nothing today except some Thai Basil


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2014)

that was mental!  got to the park, saw Scutta  in the cider queue, gave him some money for cider and agreed to meet him by the urbanites.  walked in a circle around the park until i found urbanites.  chatted.  heavens opened. went home soaked to the absolute skin.  never got my cider 

but i did persuade some strangers of the righteousness of the hamlet.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Soaked to the skin here too. Went home and am now feeling cosy after a shower, a change of clothes, tea and toast.


IMHO there are few more luxurious feelings than getting warm and dry after being soaked.  FWIW I left the park by about 3 on both days (got ther quite early), so missed the heavy rain.


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2014)

Greebo said:


> IMHO there are few more luxurious feelings than getting warm and dry after being soaked.  FWIW I left the park by about 3 on both days (got ther quite early), so missed the heavy rain.



You are not wrong there!!! The rain was quite spetacular. We huddled, pointlessly, under a tree, and finally left when they announced it was cancelled.

I can't remember the last time I got this soaked, it was fun!!! Then I started shivering a lot and didn't stop until I got home. Wearing dry clothes felt wonderful!


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh and, in what appears to be turning into a tradition, the picnic blanket got abandoned *again* as there were people huddling under it... dunno if A.N.Other urbanite has picked it up again?



 we didn't this time...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was going to say sharks swimming



I like your thinking but equally tents sinking.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2014)

I was standing outside the bouncy castle when the heavens opened, so no shelter at all. When my son tried to get out, I shoved him back in and told him to play more. When I realised it wasn't going to stop any time soon, I called him out and we walked home. He wasn't very happy but luckily a helpful person pushed my pushchair all the way to my door so I could hold his hand and a neighbour gave me their brolly when they passed us. 

Saturday was great though.


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2014)

A bit ironic considering the downpour later, but I've just looked myself in the mirror and I'm properly burnt. Red as a cooked lobster 

Any other suckers who should've known better?


----------



## clicker (Jul 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I like your thinking but equally tents sinking.


Or watermelon yachts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

Missed everyone again!  Enjoyed the rain tbh. Was puzzled by wet people hiding under trees in very warm weather. You're already wet you fools! Had to go hide in a stranger's house for a few hours though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I went early to hoover up all available freebies on saturday - 2 Lambeth mugs, another shopping bag, lots of biros, packet of bean seeds, lots of plant markers, Coconut water drinks x 6, bear shaped cakes x 5, keg rings x3, few avon sample sachets and a banana. Not a bad haul - did I miss anything?


I got a brockwell park badge.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Missed everyone again!  Enjoyed the rain tbh. Was puzzled by wet people hiding under trees in very warm weather. You're already wet you fools! *Had to go hide in a stranger's house for a few hours though*.


Did you just knock on their door and ask for shelter?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Missed everyone again!  <snip>


Sorry that you missed everyone, but relieved that it wasn't just me (in spite of spending 4 hours there on both days).  The only urbanite I saw over the park was friendofdorothy (lovely hat BTW), although I came across Manter just about to enter the park as I was on the final stretch home yesterday.


----------



## han (Jul 20, 2014)

That was epic...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Missed everyone again!



ahem


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I got a brockwell park badge.



Was that for braving the rain, like you used to get lollipops when you visited your doctor?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Did you just knock on their door and ask for shelter?


my friend lives near the east London Mosque and a woman knocked on her door and asked if she could come in and pray.  My friend let her.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Missed everyone again!  Enjoyed the rain tbh. Was puzzled by wet people hiding under trees in very warm weather. You're already wet you fools! Had to go hide in a stranger's house for a few hours though.



You could have come to ours, everyone else did last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> You could have come to ours, everyone else did last night.


Had to go stab a cat, didn't I?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Did you just knock on their door and ask for shelter?


No. I just went with the young attractive people I was with and luckily they tolerated me


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Was puzzled by wet people hiding under trees in very warm weather.


there was a good community spirit under the trees, strangers were sharing drinks and it was only when the iprospect of no dry rizlas became reality that we realised it was drier out in the open.....


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No. I just went with the young attractive people I was with and luckily they tolerated me



Oh yes, you wouldn't want to come to ours if it's young and attractive people you're after


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

I think the prospect of drenched electronic devices kept many people walking on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Oh yes, you wouldn't want to come to ours if it's young and attractive people you're after


No. Young people are boring and don't know anyone. Older people have better parties!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No. Young people are boring and don't know anyone. Older people have better parties!



But they end at 11pm, if ours was anything to go on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I was standing outside the bouncy castle when the heavens opened, so no shelter at all. When my son tried to get out, I shoved him back in and told him to play more. When I realised it wasn't going to stop any time soon, I called him out and we walked home. He wasn't very happy but luckily a helpful person pushed my pushchair all the way to my door so I could hold his hand and a neighbour gave me their brolly when they passed us.
> 
> *Saturday was great though.*



I loved it until the last bit.
I loved my Saturday because i was with someone i loved and still love and her son. She went silent on me six weeks ago but then over my shoulder she waited while i bantered with a bandit about pop art; i didn't like his art it was about the economics for me. Can we see them coming? Yes, but you need to be sharper i thought.
I stepped out of a class discussion because i thought he had a customer and turned left as i always will and i walked into the love of my life.
She was hovering on my shoulder i turned and looked; she will always have that capacity to surprise me; she was loving it look at Dexter expressing a view. I was upset about Gaza about the slaughter

Can you make a living from this?
Not really.
I was a plumber, it does not compare.
Can you survive, can you cover your costs?
Just about.
You need to find a way to rinse them.
They spend their money with their own.
We need to change that don't we?
Yeah.................

Bang, i looked left.
How long have you been standing here?
Not long,

I had to go to the Country Show, it is the social event of the year,.


Sunday was different because i walked alone, would not have met a single soul, i looked out for you but then my phone vibrated and it was a wonderful surprise, you know who you are Maggot


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> But they end at 11pm, if ours was anything to go on.


That would have been fine. Gutted I missed it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the prospect of drenched electronic devices kept many people walking on


yes my phone had it as it was under a tree in my very wet bag


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the prospect of drenched electronic devices kept many people walking on


Which is why I carry one plastic bag just for waterproofing my camera and phone before putting them right in the most sheltered bit of what I'm carrying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2014)

I actually had the presence of mind to put my phone in my bag rather than my pocket!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes my phone had it as it was under a tree in my very wet bag



take it apart and leave it in a bag of rice for a few days......


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Which is why I carry one plastic bag just for waterproofing my camera and phone before putting them right in the most sheltered bit of what I'm carrying.



zip lock bags ftw.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> take it apart and leave it in a bag of rice for a few days......


the same very kind cousin who took me in did this


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Missed everyone again!  Enjoyed the rain tbh. Was puzzled by wet people hiding under trees in very warm weather. You're already wet you fools! Had to go hide in a stranger's house for a few hours though.



I saw you on the Saturday as i briefly made camp with leanderman and Badgers we were less than twenty meters from you, i was shocked from seeing them, i called out that's @orang


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> take it apart and leave it in a bag of rice for a few days......



you can put rice in your salt cellar as well if it's starting to get sticky


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I saw you on the Saturday as i briefly made camp with leanderman and Badgers we were less than twenty meters from you, i was shocked from seeing them, i called out that's @orang



Worried that I made absolutely no sense to whoever I talked to on Saturday afternoon
- a gallon of Chucklehead making me so incapable that I crashed at 8pm, having stealthily fled a friend's house post-show, leaving my family behind with them.


----------



## coltrane (Jul 21, 2014)

.....

No Aswad, but Eddie Kendricks summed up the end of the afternoon there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Worried that I made absolutely no sense to whoever I talked to on Saturday afternoon
> - a gallon of Chucklehead making me so incapable that I crashed at 8pm, having stealthily fled a friend's house post-show, leaving my family behind with them.


#

I was delighted to hear you call out to me.
Is that who you play tennis with?
Well not really but he got me into it, he goes up against the wall every friday but i jog the 5km everyday, slowly.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Are Aswad still coming? I don't think I could cope with a second heartbreak


How are you coping?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2014)

Saturday was brilliant, unbelievable heat when the sun came out, exasperated by being down the front dancing to the drum and bass of Shapeshifter. the atmosphere was excellent, drinking in the sun to good music all for free definitely puts a smile on peoples faces! The main stage was nice and loud, exactly how it should be.

The camel racing was boring, although I won a bet on who would win. Food options seemed decent enough, my curry goat was nice.

The rain yesterday mucked things up a bit didn't it? A bit surprised they abandoned it as it was over after a while. I had to hide in a portaloo- good job there was so many of them and so clean. all my Rizlas were bloody soaked!


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice to see people! That rain on Sunday was a bit epic. Could've almost swum home!


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2014)

It was excellent. Bit disappointed that the rain stopped us going to the main stage but great to catch up with everyone.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, my daughter and my nephew _loved_ the camel racing. It induced dramatic pointing and shouting in amazement at the camels. That's good enough for me....

They are 16 months and 19 months old though.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 21, 2014)

Great to see everyone. My daughter thought our chums were great. The rain, well my Kndle is borked, I have never been wetter. Cheers to Eastender for the loan of clothes. It was a terrible decision after a lot of chucklehead to buy a bottle of brandy. I am paying a high price right now.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2014)

Disappointed to have missed the show - I was on holiday. I almost convinced my gf to drive through the night so that we could make it in time for an earlier ferry and be back in time for Sunday afternoon - sounds like it was a good job that I didn't...

Well done to all the hardy wet folk!


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh and, in what appears to be turning into a tradition, the picnic blanket got abandoned *again* as there were people huddling under it... dunno if A.N.Other urbanite has picked it up again?



It's currently in EastEnder's bath drying. I ended up using it as a cape. It's still wet!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2014)

Ive never been so wet either! when it first started it kind of added to the debauchery, a bit of rain wasn't gona stop us, but after a while it got freezing and I could barely see in front of me with rain. It was quite funny hiding in a portaloo, 4 of us squeezed in and could hear the funny conversations of neighbouring portaloos where people were doing the same.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The rain yesterday mucked things up a bit didn't it? A bit surprised they abandoned it as it was over after a while. I had to hide in a portaloo- good job there was so many of them and so clean. all my Rizlas were bloody soaked!



If someone got hit by lightning whilst standing under a tree, no doubt someone would try to sue Lambeth Council


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2014)

The rain may have stopped but the ground would have been saturated. Glastonbury's equipped to deal with that sort of situation, but the country show isn't.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> but i did persuade some strangers of the righteousness of the hamlet.



Pretty sure that was me


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Disappointed to have missed the show - I was on holiday. I almost convinced my gf to drive through the night so that we could make it in time for an earlier ferry and be back in time for Sunday afternoon - sounds like it was a good job that I didn't...
> 
> Well done to all the hardy wet folk!



What kind of crazy fool leaves Brixton in July? Best month!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What kind of crazy fool leaves Brixton in July? Best month!


And for campervanning in Ireland, apparently. Like I had any choice in the matter anyway...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Not til 7 though. I think it will be a fine day. Intermittent sunshine and lower temperature than yesterday. Perfect.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 21, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Pretty sure that was me


 
at the bus stop in crystal palace?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


>



I did think about your comments whilst standing there with my umbrella, smug in the knowledge that I anticipated rain between 10-1.00pm (didn't happen) and around 4.00pm


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 21, 2014)

We left just before the rain came down. 

Didn't see anyone I knew but did manage to appear in a FB photo by a friend who I haven't seen in 10 years!


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2014)

I was glad to see the 'strictly no alcohol other than that purchased at the site' rule was royally ignored by just about everyone.

£10 for a pint of Pimms... megalulz.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> at the bus stop in crystal palace?



yep - hello!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2014)

T & P said:


> I was glad to see the 'strictly no alcohol other than that purchased at the site' rule was royally ignored by just about everyone.
> 
> £10 for a pint of Pimms... megalulz.



yes that rule turned out to be a lie put on the website in the hope of increased bar sales. Pint of Meantime I saw was £5 each, which is shocking. It was a bit tricky keeping beers cold for more than half an hour though unfortunately!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 21, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> yep - hello!


 
hello!  good to have met you!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 21, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Great to see everyone. My daughter thought our chums were great. The rain, well my Kndle is borked, I have never been wetter. Cheers to Eastender for the loan of clothes. It was a terrible decision after a lot of chucklehead to buy a bottle of brandy. I am paying a high price right now.



I hope someone got a photo of you dressed in eastender's clothes.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 21, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I hope someone got a photo of you dressed in eastender's clothes.


Everyone looks good in beige.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Everyone looks good in beige.


Yeah, say it often enough and somebody might even believe you.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The rain may have stopped but the ground would have been saturated. Glastonbury's equipped to deal with that sort of situation, but the country show isn't.


People just get muddier at Glastonbury because it's further to go home.   Never ceases to amaze me how well Brockwell Park drains. But that was something else. Many rivers to cross on the way home.


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Worried that I made absolutely no sense to whoever I talked to on Saturday afternoon
> - a gallon of Chucklehead making me so incapable that I crashed at 8pm, having stealthily fled a friend's house post-show, leaving my family behind with them.


You not only made sense, the Northerner thought you were charming


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Sorry that you missed everyone, but relieved that it wasn't just me (in spite of spending 4 hours there on both days).  The only urbanite I saw over the park was friendofdorothy (lovely hat BTW), although I came across Manter just about to enter the park as I was on the final stretch home yesterday.


Lovely to see you too -  sorry I was a bit faded with the heat by the time I saw you, despite my biggest hat. 
I saw CH1 on the Brixton Society stall on saturday but missed all other urbs. 



wtfftw said:


> I got a brockwell park badge.


Oh yes forgot that and 2 'I love lambeth' badges that I definitely didn't want and have no idea what to do with...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> You not only made sense, the Northerner thought you were charming



Not as charming as Badgers, who charmed my friends!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> (((Aswad)))



I, for one, blame them. For no good reason really it has to said. I have never been so thoroughly soaked, and I say that as a Glastonbury veteran of too many years to mention. Honourable mention to Tippa Irie, who managed to keep much of the crowd in place with some fine toasting despite the ridiculous rainstorms. Frankly I kept dancing and smiling until well after everything became foolishly wet.

Third time lucky? I'm not sure I care enough about Aswad to risk them again. Fine band they may have been, but after all that anticipation and biblical build up they'd have to channel the spirit of approximately 32and a half Bob Marleys to make a suitably triumphant delayed appearance to the Country Show stage now.

Many thanks to R+K and the loan of some clothes and some fine hospitality. Made the whole experience far more pleasant it has to be said.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not as charming as Badgers, who charmed my friends!



Badgers is indeed charming though


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2014)

Some owls.




P1020481 by redspotted, on Flickr




P1020515 by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not as charming as Badgers, who charmed my friends!





geminisnake said:


> Badgers is indeed charming though



Don't blow my cover


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Morris Men in Brixton!




























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...s-morris-dancers-at-the-lambeth-country-show/


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Morris Men in Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see them trying to teach members of the public? It was pretty entertaining...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Did you see them trying to teach members of the public? It was pretty entertaining...



They came to our street party - and drank a lot of beer


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Morris Men in Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A significant number of the Blackheath Morris are long-standing Brixton residents.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

fortyplus said:


> A significant number of the Blackheath Morris are long-standing Brixton residents.



True - they said two or three of them - though one has just left for sleepy Camberwell or somesuch


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone know which veg won the competition?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know which veg won the competition?


It was the purple haired Dame Edna mermaid, you can all stop searching now.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

Still can't look at alcohol after Saturday's Chuckleheadaclysm. This may last some time


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2014)

The shipwreck was robbed sleaterkinney





E2a photo


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2014)

BACKWARDS OWL HEAD


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> They came to our street party - and drank a lot of beer


They look like they enjoy a pint. Or eight. They all had pewter tankards they were decanting their chucklehead into too


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> The shipwreck was robbed sleaterkinney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my favourite too, the Dame Edna one just looked like they stuck a mermaid tail on.






The fish tank deserved better then Highly Commended too:


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2014)

The sculpture judging is always whack


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> The shipwreck was robbed sleaterkinney
> E2a photo


Yes, that was easily the best one. Damn your decades-old pop culture references, there was a whole scene there.


----------



## T & P (Jul 22, 2014)

There was also a best scarecrow competition. I can only assume the one fashioned as Margaret Thatcher won hands down.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> There was also a best scarecrow competition. I can only assume the one fashioned as Margaret Thatcher won hands down.


I voted for the Priss one, personally, though there were a few that were good - the Kate Bush was the one I was erring towards.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I voted for the Priss one, personally, though there were a few that were good - the Kate Bush was the one I was erring towards.


I thought the Kate Bush one was ace. But then I like Kate Bush.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The sculpture judging is always whack



It's just like an episode of The Archers. With cider.


----------

